# Bonus Time rate increase



## cotraveller (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed the increase in the WorldMark Bonus Time rate to 5.8 cents per credit?  It was posted on the WorldMark web site a couple of days ago along with an increase in the housekeeping fees.  This is in addition to the 4.5% maintenance dues increase notice that was mailed out previously.  Our costs keep going up.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for posting, Fred.  Was this the year of our double-whammy MF increase (June and January) for calendar re-alignment or was that last year?


----------



## LLW (Dec 20, 2014)

Looking over the new housekeeping schedule, I noticed something called a "studio presidential" (for $69). I never noticed such a unit type before, and wonder where that might be. How can something be both "Presidential" and "Studio?" Maybe they also have a "Less Desirable Presidential" somewhere? :rofl:


----------



## rhonda (Dec 21, 2014)

LLW said:


> Looking over the new housekeeping schedule, I noticed something called a "studio presidential" (for $69). I never noticed such a unit type before, and wonder where that might be. How can something be both "Presidential" and "Studio?" Maybe they also have a "Less Desirable Presidential" somewhere? :rofl:


Ohh-laa-laa!  Good catch!

Mebbe there some new whammy-jammy studio rooms coming our way!  I'm thinking king bed (not murphy), situated in unit with stellar views, wrap-around patios, private hot tub, granite counter tops and other pricey trappings and finishes.  Who knows ... ?


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 21, 2014)

From the WorldMark web site resort gallery, Texas, WorldMark Hunt – Stablewood Springs Resort:

*Studio Presidential*: Queen Murphy bed in living area. Maximum occupancy is 2.   16,000 credits for a week in Red season.

All of the units at this resort are presidential units, studios through three bedroom units.  If you book now for a stay no later than January 8 it is available at the Inventory Special rate of 5.6 cents per credit.  Get it before the first of the year rate hike.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 21, 2014)

Ah, Sablewood Springs Resort.  Hmm, I don't think I'll be rushing too quickly to book that one for now ... but that is an entirely different conversation/thread, hmm?


----------



## LLW (Dec 23, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> From the WorldMark web site resort gallery, Texas, WorldMark Hunt – Stablewood Springs Resort:
> 
> *Studio Presidential*: Queen Murphy bed in living area. Maximum occupancy is 2.   16,000 credits for a week in Red season.
> 
> All of the units at this resort are presidential units, studios through three bedroom units.  If you book now for a stay no later than January 8 it is available at the Inventory Special rate of 5.6 cents per credit.  Get it before the first of the year rate hike.



At least it's not a sofa bed. But a Queen bed doesn't sound too Presidential. Why not a King? A president should have what's fit for a King.


----------

